# My 3-axis skull and singing pumpkin



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

My 3-axis skull and singing pumpkin...


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks awesome Asterix0!! Great job!!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. I was beginning to think I'd never finish it.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done, asterix!! I'm slipping into envy mode again.....


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

BTP,

Thanks. I enjoyed making it a learned a lot in the process.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

coolio! 
Nice song selection and cool concept


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr. Chicken,

Thanks. I used a lot of advice from you in the building.

Asterix0


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my skeleton's "guts" http://www.legendofthewood.com/20093axisskeleton


----------

